# Do you enjoy minecraft?



## babykas (Dec 2, 2018)

Personally its one of those games I'll grind for a while,  put it down and come back to. Currently purchasing it for my switch so i can play in bed


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

I used to play it a lot a few years ago. I don't play it much anymore, but I still think creative mode is enjoyable. I like seeing what kinds of things people can create, especially since I would imagine the playerbase has become a lot better at doing so with all these years of experience.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2018)

I enjoy watching it from time to time. I won a copy of it while I was in a stream a while back, but never ended up playing it. The game can get crazy intuitive with all the contraptions you can make, and that's just with vanilla. One thing I worry about when considering playing it is remembering recipes (My memories really bad.), but there is mods to help with that.


----------



## fwn (Dec 2, 2018)

My husband everything is the minecraft legend


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2018)

i only played it for the first time this year but i really enjoyed it and plan to play more! i can definitely see myself becoming too obsessed with building the 'perfect' creation though, so far i've just been enjoying goofing around with a friend


----------



## lahtay (Dec 2, 2018)

I used to love Minecraft. I think the main reason why was because I had my brothers to play with, whether it would be building a world on my own for them to add to later, or playing minigames in a server together. The game can still be really relaxing or fun, but I find that it is hard to bring myself to play it on my own.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 2, 2018)

i played minecraft so much from 2011 to maybe 2014. i even watched some minecraft youtubers, i remember i still watched some captainsparklez videos in 2015 lol. i haven't played in forever but recently i've been thinking about installing it on my computer and playing again...

i loved mining the most, i barely did anything other than mine and build things so i could mine more efficiently. i also only built my houses underground. i think i had one or two worlds corrupt on me and i was so sad when that happened ):


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2018)

Played it on the PS3 back then and got bored. Not my thing, but I respect the community it has created.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 2, 2018)

From time to time. I'll set out to create a mansion or castle or something like that in survival but once I've built it I lose interest in the game.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 3, 2018)

I was addicted to Minecraft when it first came out, but it wasn't really fun anymore once Microsoft bought them. I also forgot my Mojang password and don't wanna pay for a new game


----------



## Reckoner (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah, its p fun. havent got to play it in a while though


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 3, 2018)

I used to play it with some friends _years_ ago, back on the Xbox 360 since everyone in my group of friends at the time had one. I'm sort of interested in picking it up for the PC once I get around to getting a new computer in the future. Before we all quit playing, I had planned to make a haunted mansion for Halloween full of hazards, death traps and monsters. That never came to fruition because everyone else had stopped playing by that time. So yeah, it might be nice to construct that someday if for no other reason than to say I did, and hopefully the friends who still play it occasionally might give it a try.

Oh, I always preferred Creative over Survival by a considerable degree. I was more into just building things without having to actually collect the materials.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 4, 2018)

Used to. I just can't find happiness in the new world generator. I really wish I still had my beta world, I uploaded it to a site that accidentally deleted all files uploaded once. 

I also used to play a lot of PVP under the same username, but Minecraft kids are a lot to deal with.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

I used to play that game on my Xbox with my cousin and brother for HOURS. I still play that game sometimes, *sometimes. * I used to watch minecraft youtubers like ldshadowlady but I don't watch them anymore.


----------



## fenris (Dec 4, 2018)

I enjoy Minecraft _in theory._

I like watching my friends play, and I like looking at the neat things they build.  I also like looking at screenshots of things people online have built.  I don't like building stuff myself (though sometimes I'll make suggestions to my friends re:building materials/placement of structures), and I really don't like the combat.  Occasionally I'll get in a mood to boot it up and go dig aimlessly in peaceful mode, but other than that Minecraft just isn't for me.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 5, 2018)

Minecraft is a game that I usually play over Thanksgiving and Christmas. Reak when I'm bored, and then I delete it until the next year's holiday season. I enjoy it, but Pocket Edition drains my already weak phone's battery life.


----------



## LiteZ (Dec 10, 2018)

I was addicted to Minecraft in 2011, but at some point it was boring. Sometimes I play Mine Blocks (2D Minecraft) on Silvergames, but only a few minutes. The building mode in Fortnite is much better than Minecraft now!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 10, 2018)

i used to play it all the time. if was my favorite game for several years. imo the xbox 360 version is the best, it's so easy to control and fun to play. when i was little i made a theme park called "pixel land" that was full of pixel art & i was so proud of it. also, how are you buying it for the switch? i thought it was removed from the eshop back in june


----------



## Alexis (Dec 11, 2018)

It's actually really fun to play with friends, I used to be addicted.


----------



## goro (Dec 12, 2018)

it's fun with friends. sometimes i'll get fixated and do a solo survival game for a few days and then forget


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2018)

if u have a server with all of ur friends its great


----------



## Marte (Dec 12, 2018)

Played it a lot last year. I like being in small servers where the people aren't all toxic and mean all the time. I still enjoy it, but I have so many other games to play now that I enjoy more and want to try out


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

i like minecraft and its great to play with friends and people who dont judge because i'm bad at it


----------



## Captain Avian (Dec 12, 2018)

I enjoy it, although it can get a bit boring after a while. I usually play on creative mode (I don't have the patience for survival mode) and just build random stuff. It's arguably more fun to play with other people, so I play with my younger brother a lot.


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 12, 2018)

I still have my first creative world from like 2011 up! Like once or twice a year I'll play minecraft for a few days straight, I keep adding builds in my world, and it's quite interesting to see everything together in one place!!
I used to play minecraft tekkit with friends, but they all ditched the game  But I enjoy it nonetheless!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2018)

I enjoy watching it, but playing it, nah. I don’t really have an interest in playing it. But I like watching it so that’s one thing.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 19, 2018)

I was obsessed with it from 2010 - 2014, but after that I never touched it again. I played it religiously. I remember watching so many videos about it when survival mode for multiplayer was first released and it was so exciting. I'm just not into it anymore.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

Never played it and probably never will, as I'm not that much interested in this game.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

i like minecraft but i refuse to play anything other than creative mode. survival mode gives me too much anxiety. ^^;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Pansie said:


> Never played it and probably never will, as I'm not that much interested in this game.



Same here with me.  It was really popular back around 2011-2013, especially with the kids I went to school with, but I never really saw what was so great or fun about it.  Just not my cup of tea I guess.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

Pansie said:


> Never played it and probably never will, as I'm not that much interested in this game.



yep same XD


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes. Even though I'll play it a lot for a week, and then ignore it for months.


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 18, 2019)

Bought it on PS4 just for fun, not so enjoyable, but on the same level of entertaining with goat simulator I think


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Yes. Even though I'll play it a lot for a week, and then ignore it for months.



Heck yes! Sometimes i would play it with my sis. It was very fun. it been months since we have played XD


----------



## spottedpony (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes! I don't play Minecraft as often now as I have less free time but I'll play it now and again. Would love to get back into it. I played a lot a few years ago when my brother was more into it, but unfortunately he lost interest so I just play alone.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2019)

YES! I play minecraft with all my friends because why not? I enjoy playing it even though people think it's for kids.


----------



## thisistian (Mar 20, 2019)

Nope, never have. Played it for a few hours then, after digging myself into a hole so deep that I couldn't get out, I rage quit. xD


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 21, 2019)

a few years ago i really got into playing but only in creative mode? i loved wandering around and making new little places to rest away from my main house and trying not to get lost in caves. i also really enjoyed making sheep pink? those were good times man making glass was fun


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

I used to play it quite often for a few weeks then i'd have a bit of a break and so on, but i don't think i've played it for over 2 years now, sometimes i miss it but i just cant be bothered playing it alone because i used to just play it with my friends, but they all don't play it now or don't want to play it.


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2019)

I only enjoy it if I'm playing with family or friends (and when I do, I enjoy it a LOT). I used to be obsessed with it when I was younger though.


----------



## catsoup (Mar 26, 2019)

it's been quite a while since i've played it, but heck yeah
it's even better when you have people to play it with


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

tbh I've never actually played it. Not sure why.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah I actually play it a lot, I recently bought a Realm subscription for Bedrock


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 27, 2019)

No, but I’m oddly interested in the other game that’s almost like it. Hytale.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

Used to but I can't play without getting bored now.


----------



## Coach (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, but as others have said it's a very on-off kind of enjoyment for me. Sometimes I'll get back into it and play it daily, otherwise I don't really touch it for ages! I recently bought the switch version though, so I suppose I'll get back into it soon enough - probably to fill the void after I finish Botw!


----------



## Milleram (Mar 31, 2019)

I enjoy it in moderation, but my siblings forced me to play it with them a lot for a while, and I kinda got really sick of it. Haven't played it in a while, now.


----------



## salty- (Mar 31, 2019)

Haven't played it in awhile but that's because I've been busy, I still enjoy it though! Me and a friend made a giant wizard tower on it the last time he came over, we made a huge spiral out of glass. I started working on a giant village like I had when I use to play it on my xbox. Still genuinely like it.


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 1, 2019)

I loved playing it, and I have really fond memories of messing around with creative mode and command blocks ^^ I haven't gone back to it in a while, but I still enjoy it!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven’t played it in years. Was super fun when I first started playing it though, back in 2011!!


----------



## auroral (Apr 10, 2019)

Admittedly, I've never really been into it, but at the same time, I've never really given it a fair chance, either. Most of my enjoyment from the game came from imposing silly challenges on myself, like 'how many things can i murder with this piece of meat before i die?' or 'if i keep digging under this pond, how long will it take me to reach the ocean?'. I think I've maybe played the game.... 4 hours total in my life? And those times I was just playing on either my brother or cousin's xbox lol. Def not something I see myself going out and purchasing, but I get why so many people love it! It's just not my type of game.


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 14, 2019)

i have it for 3ds and Xbox 360 and i put alot of hours into both. its alot better with friends. i play until im worn down from it and dont play again for months


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 16, 2019)

I used to play it 24/7 with my younger sister. Now I'm trying to get back into it again due to the fact my sister feels lonely when she plays it by herself even though she has over 1000 mods on it. I feel bad so I've re-downloaded it and started playing  It gives me nostalgia just looking at the blocks (o3o)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 16, 2019)

I can't say that I find it enjoyable, however it's not really a game I've been 
particularly interested in or played a lot. So I haven't really given it a chance I guess.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 21, 2019)

I did and still do highly enjoy this game. It's so calming and amazing. I love to play Minecraft with my friends and do videos of us for the fun of it.
I also LOOOOVE the music so so much (Aria Math is a masterpiece).
And I think the downside of Minecraft was its community composed of children but now that Fortnite came to attract all of them the community is so much better like everyone is nice and the developers are extremely adorable too.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 15, 2019)

babykas said:


> Personally its one of those games I'll grind for a while,  put it down and come back to. Currently purchasing it for my switch so i can play in bed



YES! <3 Minecraft is a special memory of mine. When I was younger I'd spend there so much time... seriously, one of the my Summer breaks went into Minecraft. xD 

It's an incredible game with infinite possibilities and I saw some of the games that tried to replicate the formula... it just doesn't work, for some reason. None of the Minecraft-inspired games ever felt like such a vast world where you can do anything. The sounds, the music, the little features, that strange world... all of it makes Minecraft special.
I actually purchased it on Switch, too. Haven't played it yet, but I'll get to it for sure.

If you're like me and liked Minecraft, I highly-highly suggest you to take a look at the upcoming *Dragon Quest Builders 2*. It's very cute, has a nice story and it's quite similar to Minecraft. I'm very excited for it! As a fan of Minecraft and Dragon Quest, this is a dream come true!!! ^_^  
I've added a cinematic and gameplay trailer in the spoiler if anyone's interested.


Spoiler


----------



## LillyBB (May 16, 2019)

I just love Minecraft! It's the coolest sandbox ever


----------



## Sadduck (May 17, 2019)

I really don't see a point of playing Minecraft on consoles. The depth of Minecraft is revealed by mods only.


----------



## Soot Sprite (May 30, 2019)

It was okay. I played it on PSVita for a while, but I haven?t had the desire to pick it up in a long time.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 2, 2019)

I love minecraft!


Tho I wish it stops making my character move on it's own


----------



## Pellie (Jun 6, 2019)

I actually wanted to try out Minecraft a long time ago, but never did it. I don't know, it looks like a
game where I have fun with it for like a few hours but then lose interest in it pretty quickly.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes. I used to play singleplayer until 2015 and began playing on servers daily and had the best time with online friends back then. Slowly wasn't able to play because of school, but now trying to get back into it. It's so nostalgic for me I can't say no :')


----------



## vel (Jun 7, 2019)

yup. its fun to play, and my friend and i constantly pick it up to play together. i play it on console and i think its just as fun as minecraft on pc.


----------



## Badept (Jun 7, 2019)

I remember I used to play Minecraft a ton back in the day since I found an active server to be on and occassionally hopped to other servers briefly. I first started playing during Beta... sometime before the update that hunger came out in, I can't remember any specifics. So 2011ish? 

After a while, I stopped playing for a few years, occassionally checking in on whatever new updates there were before I stopped even checking that. Now, well, I'm looking at it again since some of my friends suddenly felt the urge to play it and invited me to join their Realms server. To be honest, this has so far been a thing that people were only excited for like, three days and now it's died down, so I guess I'm not fully back in it yet, but multiplayer is much more enjoyable for me than singleplayer in such a massive sandbox-survival game. It's crazy how much has changed since I last played, but I guess that's just how it is with any game you haven't played in a while that still gets updated.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jun 7, 2019)

I love playing Minecraft and I’ve tried it on mobile, Xbox one, and computer and surprisingly I just only find it really enjoyable on computer. To be fair, I only play on multiplayer servers for the games and there was also a extremely good Harry Potter themed server that I would always play on. I’m planning on getting back into it when I go off to college as, due to certain reasons, I don’t have access to it/don’t have my laptop to play on at the moment (haven’t had it for like 3-4 years..). I play it though when I go over to my friend’s house as she loves Minecraft as well! I also love the friends that I made on Minecraft, even continuing to keep in touch through Snapchat.


----------



## succulents (Jun 8, 2019)

i've recently gotten back to it and i have to say it's quite nostalgic and relaxing to play.


----------



## MissShema (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh my gosh minecraft was my life for years! Such good times and memories


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2019)

Not going to lie, the new Minecraft Dungeons game looks pretty lit. Its more like Diablocraft from the footage they shown at E3 2019


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

I really like the game, I only wish I had people to play with. :/


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Nov 11, 2019)

Didn't like it at first when it came out. Somehow came around. I only really play on peaceful, though, because I hate having to worry about being snuck up on or panicking whenever I run into a mob. I like exploring the world, but I hate having to worry about being attacked without warning. 
Still, I do enjoy Creative mode, for all of the things I can do with it. I'm trying to turn the maps from one of my favorite RPGs 3D.


----------



## Wyrex (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the new updates but for some reason i only play like an hour then gets bored, it is definitly more fun with others.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 11, 2019)

I really loved the game when everything was randomly generated. Now it feels like there are 3 different types of layouts per biome that gets used over and over again. I still remember the first world I created because it was weird and I had to work with it. I'm just bored with singleplayer, the game doesn't really challenge you and you can't challenge yourself forever.

Multiplayer is fun though, the crazier the better. The hype never really died down, but I'm glad it got a second life.


----------



## Cyadide (Nov 11, 2019)

Minecraft is really fun and really nice to play after a stressful day of vce, its a type of game where i can immerse my self in and find my-self thinking of endless ideas of things to build, and see my community / home develop is really satisfying 

also a lot of the animals are so cute Owo... except for creepers aww man


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 16, 2019)

I love Minecraft, but it's easier to play with friends. Playing alone makes me want to quit after short bursts


----------



## MBaku (Nov 17, 2019)

I used to play a lot when I was in undergrad, but I feel like Minecraft is so much more fun when you have people to play with. Some friends of mine have talked about starting up a server to play MC on but that hasn't happened yet and a lot of us just don't have the time to play or maintain a server. But it's fun when I do! It's just like other games come first, I guess.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

I just got it for my Switch and have played a few hours in it, only in creative though, the survival (or whatever you call it) mode doesn't appeal to me, seems too hard. I really enjoy building things, right now I'm trying to re-create some pixel art in the game, I haven't gotten too far though. 



Spoiler


----------



## Alexis (Nov 22, 2019)

minecraft > fortnite

so of course i enjoy it


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

yep, grew up playing it and i still love it to this day. to me, it's a game that can never get old and there's always so much to do. nowadays i play it with my boyfriend rather than alone which makes it a lot more enjoyable to me than before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

I only play Minecraft once in a blue moon, especially cause they keep updating it and I prefer to play it in the state it was around 2013-14, when they had just recently introduced horses and Lily Pads and whatnot (I believe before Withers existed I just found out that Withers have been around since a 2012 update so I'm not sure, I just don't remember seeing them in the game. I def played it after The End was introduced).

But it's still kind of a fun game to play for me. I like to go back to my old house that I built years ago and check it out. I don't really do any new stuff on there though. At this point it's mostly a game of nostalgia for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MBaku said:


> I used to play a lot when I was in undergrad, but I feel like Minecraft is so much more fun when you have people to play with. Some friends of mine have talked about starting up a server to play MC on but that hasn't happened yet and a lot of us just don't have the time to play or maintain a server. But it's fun when I do! It's just like other games come first, I guess.



Oh it's definitely more fun to play with others! I can recall a few times when a friend of mine would come over and we would play Minecraft together. One time we were buulding stables for horses and she built hers out of like glass or something lol


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes, absolutely! 

When I first tried Minecraft, I was pretty young. It scared me so bad- I had no idea what to do, hehe. The game had just come out so everything was pretty hardcore. Years later, my younger brothers and I got into playing the mobile version of Minecraft. We only played creative together. I often used tutorials on YouTube to build realistic houses. It was awesome.

When the Wii U version came out we immediately jumped on it. Until then, I had played the PC Minecraft alone for a while, which was boring. I could never get a hang of the awkward controls either. 

Playing Minecraft on the Wii U will forever be a huge part of my childhood. My brothers and I played a few signature creative worlds together- simply building whatever we wanted to. Eventually, I got my youngest brother to play survival with me. In both survival and creative, I can't count how many hours we ended up playing.

To say I enjoy Minecraft is an understatement!


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

I enjoy building underground and overground rail systems in minecraft


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought minecraft for myself as a Christmas present and I love it! <3


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2020)

babykas said:


> Personally its one of those games I'll grind for a while,  put it down and come back to. Currently purchasing it for my switch so i can play in bed


lol same. Need ideas on what to make. Also pretty picky about my map. I have a map I really like on my PS4 and want it on my switch but it just won't let me


----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

i somehow suck at it but yeah


----------



## Corrie (Jan 6, 2020)

I prefer to play it with others. By yourself it gets boring. 

We normally play pretty causally; just build a house, get food and find gems/coal. Nothing too insane.


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

I like it a lot. I love finding villages and trying to make them bigger and better! It’s definitely more fun to play with people but it can also be very relaxing playing by yourself!


----------



## MapleCake (Jan 17, 2020)

I love Minecraft! I only have patience to play survival with friends but I prefer to play on creative mode and build non-stop. I used to do a lot of pixel art so Minecraft really lets me be creative.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2020)

I love Minecraft and mainly prefer to play survival. I enjoy creative for making pixel art (I currently have a world dedicated to pikachu). My mom's the one who loves making buildings she has a whole world full of different buildings that she's made and it's amazing.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 14, 2020)

Heck yeah! I mainly play alone and in creative mode. I just love to build... I have't played in a while. Maybe I should pick it back up. MAYBE just maybe I'll try survival mode!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’ve honestly never played minecraft as it doesn’t really seem like a game i’d like lol


----------



## rezberri (Feb 15, 2020)

i got it in 2012 and i have it on literally every device i can play it on but i never play it.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 19, 2020)

Anyone else dislike Netherite? The rest of 1.16 is looking good so far but I don't think a tool stronger than diamond is necessary


----------



## Rhythrin (Feb 19, 2020)

I really love minecraft, but I haven't played it in a long time because I prefer playing it with other people and I have no one to play with rn :<


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 19, 2020)

I _love_ minecraft! It's one of those games that I go through phases of being obsessed with, and although I haven't played in a while it's still definitely one of my favourite games :3


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 19, 2020)

I have it because my boyfriend is really into it, but I haven't played for more than just a couple of hours. I see so many people with beautiful mods and I want to do the same but my laptop just can't handle it so I usually follow different tumblr pages to get "inspired" but I never play.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 19, 2020)

it's pretty dope, i prefer to play it with friends. 
i haven't played it in a while, and i never really got into it into it- since i suck at ideas rip 
i've always wanted to build a horse stable on there though!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 20, 2020)

I love Minecraft especially survival mode! I have a whole world for pikachu pixel art, general pixel art, creative with my bro, and my survival world! I just wish Xbox mode had custom skins. I really worry we're not gonna get custom skins cause of this character creator thing they came out with.


----------



## Payvia (Feb 23, 2020)

I love Minecraft, I try to keep tutorial worlds and old worlds I kept from a while ago. I've always wanted to make a Minecraft city, although I never get enough time to make one. My favorite thing I've made in Minecraft would probably be my Eiffel Tower or my school!


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

I like it I’ve been playing for 5 years. I used to play a lot and usually just build houses and try and make my world look pretty. Sometimes after awhile it gets boring tho


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

I find myself loving this game is stages. It definitely will always be a nice time waster, however... I lose my patience quickly on making my builds look nice.


----------



## Vikaela (May 13, 2020)

Minecraft is always fun!


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes i enjoy it a lot! I can’t even count how many hours I’ve put into the game


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 18, 2020)

Yessss most of my family does! My bro loves the pc version and playing in realms, my mom loves to build houses and stuff, and I love making pixel art and playing survival!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Mostly when I do, creative mode


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 19, 2020)

Minecraft is the god of all games-


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 19, 2020)

I really enjoy building and mining for diamonds especially if I’m playing with my SO and our friends. I do find it to be quite overwhelming though


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Never played it and never will. Just not a game for me.


----------



## seularin (Jul 25, 2020)

i’ve been playing for 8yrs and more frequently now with my cousin, just for nostalgia lol

overall a fun game imo


----------



## milktae (Jul 25, 2020)

I used to play a lot and I rly liked it! but last time I played was 2 yrs ago and it was for a thing In school so I don’t remember much I wanna play agin tho cause its rly fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

I love minecraft! It’s one of those games where you can pop on a YouTube video and just chill with it however you want. It’ll come to no one’s surprise that my favorite biome is the mega taiga (now known as the redwood taiga).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven't played in forever, but I'd always make so many skins that my sister and I would use to roleplay.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

Minecraft is one of my favorite games, though I don’t play it much as often anymore. It’s super fun when you go to servers and play with your friends! Actually, I don’t really have any friends that want to play Minecraft, so I usually played with my brother xD


----------



## Larsi (Aug 12, 2020)

I never even started it. Saw it at the release and I was like "who is ever going to play this ugly game?". Ok when you look at how many players play the game I was just a liiiiiiitle bit wrong thinking that haha, but still I don't like the looks of it. And although graphics aren't everything in games I just love it when it's more realistic when I can build something up from the ground  It's just too blocky


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

I played it a lot back in the alpha/beta versions, then off and on in later years when small groups of friends and communities decided to start servers. I think I like it more that way, if you wait long enough they add so much stuff that there's plenty of new mechanics to keep it fun.

Having nice people to play with definitely helps, though. Not sure how long I would manage to keep interest in a single player world these days...


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 28, 2020)

For years now, I wanted to play it, but never did (for whatever reasons). Perhaps I should finally get it and see if I enjoying it or not, lol.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 2, 2020)

I've tried it, but I just can't figure the controls out. I'll probably give it another shot, one of these days, but there are other games I'd rather spend my time one now.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 11, 2020)

I haven't played it in a while, but I enjoyed it when I did play it. It's one of the games that I'd like to try playing again at some point, but I haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

Minecraft is cool. It's definitely one of those "staple" games that is nice to go back to from time to time. I've never been hardcore about it...but, I remember playing it on pretty much every console I've owned over the past few years. I had it when it first came out on PC...because, it was the "next big thing"...then on 360, XB1, Switch...not sure if I have it on PS4 (but, I might)...(and if I don't, I might still buy it...because, they just announced PSVR support). In short...yeah, it's a nice game to play when you don't know what else to play. It can be challenging or relaxing, and it's nice to have a game with that much flexibility.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 13, 2020)

It was kind of fun to play with a friend. I was terrible at it though and the game made me nauseous after thirty minutes or less; no longer friends with the person that I played it with either so I have no plans playing it again.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 13, 2020)

I've always wanted to come back to playing it again but the problem is that I'm someone who *loves* playing with mods, so everytime I come back to Minecraft there's always a new version which means I have to either wait for a mod to update or leave it behind.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 15, 2020)

I only have minecraft for the PC.

I usually play vanilla on whatever is the latest at the time for a little bit before going back to an older version with modpacks. I really like playing the sky island modpacks even though most of it is just looking at various wikis on how each mod works.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 20, 2020)

Despite getting absolutely demolished by motion sickness while playing minecraft, I actually really enjoy it!! It gives freedom and good vibes while playing it and it's generally fun c: I have lots of good memories from minecraft, especially playing skyblock with my friends and all the fun mini games on servers like hypixel, thehive etc. I don't think I've ever beaten the ender dragon, but I've surely had a lot of single player world where I'd build houses and travel, discovering more and more things as the updates came. Minecraft feels to me like one of those games where you don't have to be a gaming god to enjoy yourself and I really appreciate that!!


----------



## eggie_ (Sep 27, 2020)

i enjoy minecraft a lot, but it can get kind of samey on your own. feels like a game best enjoyed goofing off with friends tbh


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

babykas said:


> Personally its one of those games I'll grind for a while,  put it down and come back to. Currently purchasing it for my switch so i can play in bed



I love Minecraft, so much nostalgia. I put 100 mods into the game for more animals, dragons, better villagers, quests and dimensions, it makes it a lot more dynamic and better to play with.


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

babykas said:


> Personally its one of those games I'll grind for a while,  put it down and come back to. Currently purchasing it for my switch so i can play in bed



I love minecraft, and now that worlds and infinite like the pc version it's even better. Though the pc version is superior in everyway with skins, textures, modpacks and shaders.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2021)

Used to enjoy playing Minecraft back in 2013  but nowadays don’t play it at all


----------



## deana (Mar 18, 2021)

I do enjoy minecraft  

I've actually never properly played vanilla minecraft weirdly enough lol I started playing minecraft on PS3 with my partner and we just played creative together building a really big city. I've since played minecraft on PC but using the RL Craft modpack which was super fun actually.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

It's only fun when you're playing minecraft with a group of friends, not gonna lie. I used to be able to play for hours on end alone back in 2013 or so, but now I have to have a group of people with me when I want to go break a beehive on purpose.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 6, 2021)

I played it way too much when I first purchased it on my ps4. Haven't touched it in years. usually I go back to a game after a while but with Minecraft I never got back the motivation and idk why. May be because I used to play it with my brother quite a bit and since he has a family now he doesn't have much time to play games. It's not quite as enjoyable to me when I play it on my own.


----------



## shells (Apr 10, 2021)

Some of the time. Often I'll start out in a survival world with cheats on it, and slowly cheat my way to the top. I've tried turning cheats off but I always abandon the world 30 minutes later. I prefer to play with friends on a server, or hypixel.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2021)

I tried it, but I could never get into it.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

I’ve played Minecraft many times before and have beaten it twice. It’s always so much fun going into a new world and building your home in unique ways. Recently my brother and I have begun playing again, the only reason we still have yet to beat it is due to a lack of courage to travel far in the nether. However, creative mode is a blast and my brother is very talented in what he builds. I also like the updates the team makes for free, it makes Minecraft a never ending game!


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I enjoy Minecraft but I rarely play it since I'm always busy playing something else. Plus, the Nintendo Switch version is always super buggy which irritates me.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

its ok


----------



## corncob (May 28, 2021)

i like it! it's fun and it can be really relaxing. the only version i have access to now is the xbox 360 version and i rarely ever go through the trouble of plugging that thing in anymore (i'm frankly shocked it's still functional at all lmao) but i have definitely enjoyed it in the past, and would like to play it again in the future. i just really don't want to have to buy it again for PC or anything :' )


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2021)

i used to love minecraft back in junior high but going back to it recently it's honestly kind of boring, definitely better to play with friends


----------



## Merielle (May 30, 2021)

I do!  But it's something I tend to play in bursts every now and again, then put down for a while.  Gathering resources and building can be pretty time-consuming, so after a while I tend to get a bit bored with it and go back to other games until I start getting the itch to go mining again.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 30, 2021)

I used to like it a lot, but I find it kind of boring and it also makes me feel sick when I play for too long.


----------



## Neb (May 30, 2021)

It depends on my mood. I don’t really have anyone to play it with, so I usually play creative mode by myself. Mods definitely keep the game fresh for me!


----------



## CylieDanny (May 31, 2021)

The first time I played it, I got trapped in a hole I dug, and a Creeper killed me when it got stuck in the hole with me  Yeah, I havent played it since then


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 1, 2021)

Here is a strange opinion: I don't enjoy Minecraft, but I love Dragon Quest Builders. I've even described Dragon Quest Builders as a superior version of Minecraft with a third party view and an actual story. 

So I have no idea why I dislike Minecraft when I obviously enjoy building games.


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm not really a fan of vanilla Minecraft unless I'm playing with friends. On the other hand, I could play modded Minecraft for hours, either solo or multiplayer - especially modpacks that add technology and machines into the game such as FTB Infinity Evolved.


----------



## smug villager (Jun 3, 2021)

yes i always find myself coming back to it from time to time, especially if my friends have a server up.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 7, 2021)

I use to not be attracted to minecraft at all simply because I always viewed it as a game my friends' annoying little brothers played (lol) but recently I've become more of a ~gamer~ and I've been watching streamers play random games online and saw someone playing minecraft recently and I am thinking about trying it! I really like art and designing (my favorite aspect of ACNH is decorating) so I think I'd like to try at least the creative mode. I'd probably buy it on my switch and not computer though just because of the portability.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 7, 2021)

I play it all the time with friends and I’ve always loved it it’s so fun.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

I've never played and didn't have a ton of interest but I promised a friend since I got them into AC I'd give Minecraft a shot in the fall.  Just something about the aesthetic that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jul 8, 2021)

I've played it for a few times, but unfortunately, it gives me some sort of motion sickness/nausea whenever I play in Survival Mode, so when I play it, I mostly do so in Creative Mode (which slightly decreases that case), where I just build small towns and dig caves in my own little world where, for some reason, spawned mobs only stay alive in one session and are suddenly gone in the next


----------



## Meadows (Jul 24, 2021)

Kind of, I'm discouraged to play. I put so much into a world, and then it makes ot difficult to find new update items.

I had this world I loved until the sea update came out. I had to go extremely far just to find some seaweed and coral, because it wouldn't get put into where I've explored.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 24, 2021)

To be honest, Minecraft is the game that got me into gaming in general. I used to play it a lot in the past, and I still come back to it from time to time. Of course, playing with friends is far more enjoyable, but there's just something...almost magical about a singleplayer experience. I don't really know how to describe it, I guess I just like games that make me feel lonely.


----------



## floatingzoo (Aug 19, 2021)

I played so much Minecraft when it first was released! You couldn't play with other people, hunger wasn't a thing, and neither was creative mode. Now I really only play it when my nephew wants someone to play with, or wants help with building. However, I do enjoy exploring servers where people recreated fictional places (like Hogwarts) or theme parks like Disneyland!


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 19, 2021)

Apologies for sounding like a stereotypical boomer or something, but to be honest they're just adding way too much stuff in Minecraft for me to handle. I enjoy watching Youtubers play it (like Minecraft Manhunt and stuff like that), but like...half of the mobs I see I can't even identify. Like...they had foxes in Minecraft??? And axolotls? I'll just always prefer old-school MC to be honest. Though, back when I had PE, I played on a map, I believe called Pam's HarvestCraft, that was basically a farming sim and it was very fun.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 20, 2021)

minecraft will always hold a ton of nostalgia for me so yes, i do enjoy it! although lately it's the sort of game i won't put down for a week straight and then i won't touch it for months on end. i enjoy watching it though, i've been getting a lot more into streamers over the past year and there's just something comforting about watching people play it!


----------



## Parkai (Aug 20, 2021)

it's fun but takes a lot of time to really get into a session, and definitely needs mods


----------



## ellarella (Aug 21, 2021)

i haven't really played it seriously since i bought it back in the alpha, but i did/do enjoy it. i feel like it's a pretty under-appreciated title (in its non-speedrun form) among my fellow Boomer Gamer peers.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)

I love Minecraft and I've been playing it for about 9 years. Though it's one of those games I'll play a lot, then take a long break, then get back into.


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 18, 2021)

I will admit, I haven't played tones of Minecraft, but from what I have played I do enjoy it. It's just one of those games I struggled to get super into like everyone else


----------



## N e s s (Sep 18, 2021)

It’s fun with friends. Building a world with your buddies in a realm is part of the fun of the game for me. I can play it solo occasionally but it gets old pretty quick that way.


----------

